# My HO passion



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

I have slowly been collecting and modelling European trains over the past several years. It started with whatever I could get my hands on and run on a little circle board to now highly detailed models on a proper - but still not the final - layout. I'd like to share some photos of my progress and my last photo of the Orient Express that I was allowed to run at the local club.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice looking train.
I really like the loco in the third pic.
Looks like someone is enjoying the trains as well.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Welcome to the very small Euro modelers group here. So small, that I think there are only you and I and one other member.

Nice looking trains.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> Welcome to the very small Euro modelers group here. So small, that I think there are only you and I and one other member.
> 
> Nice looking trains.


Lol tis ok. It's the love of the rails that brings us all together 🙂


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it's amazing how you got them to stick to the ceiling.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

D&J Railroad said:


> I think it's amazing how you got them to stick to the ceiling.


Lol! I've no idea why that one photo posted upside down.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Because the board software cannot read the meta data contained within the photo data and it doesn't know which end is up.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Nice pics and scenery. I like the "City of Birmingham" locomotive. Interesting that you mix British and German! I did the same when I had my HO German (mostly Roco and Lilliput) layout some 15 years ago. I started buying some Bachmann Branchline British stuff and have been collecting since! Very addicting, lol.

Tom


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Krieglok said:


> Nice pics and scenery. I like the "City of Birmingham" locomotive. Interesting that you mix British and German! I did the same when I had my HO German (mostly Roco and Lilliput) layout some 15 years ago. I started buying some Bachmann Branchline British stuff and have been collecting since! Very addicting, lol.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom. I do have mostly European, but couldn't pass the wwi ambulance train. I have a small collection of British OO, with only one being DCC - an Hornby flying Scotsman locomotive I bought new recently.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Most of my Roco is from the late 80's and early 90's. The British stuff is more recent, but no DCC for me. It is all stored at the moment and I miss running it...

Tom


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Krieglok said:


> Most of my Roco is from the late 80's and early 90's. The British stuff is more recent, but no DCC for me. It is all stored at the moment and I miss running it...
> 
> Tom


I have some vintage pieces in the sale thread recently, they just sit in my closet since I've gone digital. But I do still cherish them. An oval with siding on a board kept my son and I entertained until I was able to build. Easy to store as well. Just a thought.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a N guage British layout on a hollow core door, I started a couple years ago. It has been a bit dormant recently. I may convert it to a HO layout...

Tom


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

That would be really neat Tom. I'd love to see some of your collection, even if just on the shelf


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Yesterday my friend fixed a factory issue with one of my locomotives. We tested it and it worked great. I am ecstatic. Then we loaded up the layout with some of my fleet to give the z21 system a test with 9 locomotives all with sound and the current draw from the lights in the passenger coaches
Front to back from inner track out: Roco BR01, Brawa BR19, Roco BR132 w various wagons, Roco BR36, Fleischmann BR38, Brawa BR55, Roco BR85, Trix BR53 w various custom wwii wagons, MTH S3/6 w Trix passenger set


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I'm in... slowly though. I've Euro diesel which I did add dcc to, and the electric which I posted here some pics but have done nothing further with in the near term... I plan to add to this horde....


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

Severn said:


> I'm in... slowly though. I've Euro diesel which I did add dcc to, and the electric which I posted here some pics but have done nothing further with in the near term... I plan to add to this horde....


Lol my collecting has ground to a halt. I've got repairs to do on the home sprung up and unfortunately adulting law states I must take care of that first sigh.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's a nice collection. What area are you modeling where it's so brown and dead looking? I am not familiar with that part of Europe unless it might be Southwestern Spain.


----------



## Wolferz (Aug 20, 2015)

MichaelE said:


> That's a nice collection. What area are you modeling where it's so brown and dead looking? I am not familiar with that part of Europe unless it might be Southwestern Spain.


It is an American layout, just something to keep me happy until I build the permanent one covering the entire room.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

dalek is a nice add on!


----------

